# أسئلة بخصوص معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران



## karim24189 (31 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*انا خريج ثانوية عام 2005*

*وكان مجموعى 87.8*

*علمى رياضة *

*وحاليا بفكر التحق باى كلية تانية لانى مش لاقى نفسى فى الكلية اللى بدرس فيها *

*وطبعا بما انى علمى رياضة فكرت فى كليات الهندسة وبحثت فى تنسيق السنة الخاصة بيه *

*لقيت **" معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران "*

*فكنت بسأل عن *
* " معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران "*

* هل ليه مستقبل و كده ؟ *
* ايه احسن الاقسام فيه و ممكن اشتغل ايه ؟*
* هل مصاريفه كتير ؟ و كم ؟ و هل في مصاريف اضافية غير مصاريف السنة ؟ *
* هل في متطلبات او شروط للقبول غير المجموع ؟*

* شكراً لكم*
* و جزاكم الله كل خير*

​


----------



## karim24189 (31 يوليو 2009)

كل معلومات عن المعهد من هنا 

الويكيبديا الحرة 

بانتظار رد حضراتكم


----------



## karim24189 (31 يوليو 2009)

اسف على كثرة الردود ولكن بعمل سيرش وبجمع معلومات ولو فى حاجة غلط صححوهالى اذا سمحتم 

*معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابة – الجيزة*
المصاريف : 10234 جنيه مصري سنويا

رابط فيه المعلومة 


وهل المعهد دا 

معهد الحاسبات وتكنولوجيا معلومات الطيران والفضاء – إمبابة 
* يختلف عن " معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران "*
؟؟؟ 

بانتظار ردودكم


----------



## karim24189 (31 يوليو 2009)

وايه الفرق بين مهندس الطيران والطيار 

هل مهندس الطيران قادر على دخول عالم الطيران المدنى ؟؟؟؟

شكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

> معهد الحاسبات وتكنولوجيا معلومات الطيران والفضاء – إمبابة
> يختلف عن " معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران "



هم هم و تم تعديل اسم المعهد ل هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران من سنة تقريبا

و الكلية كويسة جدا و التعليم فيها ممتاز


----------



## karim24189 (31 يوليو 2009)

المهندس أيمن حسن يشرفنى ردك 

اسمحلى اكمل اسئلة 

طيب والمصاريف ؟؟؟؟؟

والكتب ؟؟؟؟

وهل فى مصاريف بتتطلب تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهل لما بتخرج مثلا بشتغل معندس فنى طيارات مثلا او فى صيانة الطيارات ولا كل قسم وله الشغل الخاص به؟؟؟


ياريت افادة لانى بفكر فى الموضوع وانى اقدم الفترة دى 

شكرا لكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

المصاريق اخر مره عرفتها كانت 7 الاف جنيه سنويا غير كتبك ومصاريفك الشخصيه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (31 يوليو 2009)

حسب تخصك فى المعهد بتشتغل وبتحصل على بكالوريوس فى الهندسه يعنى تشتغل مهندس


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

> وايه الفرق بين مهندس الطيران والطيار
> 
> هل مهندس الطيران قادر على دخول عالم الطيران المدنى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> شكرا



فرق السماء و الارض بين مهندس طيران و الطيار

الطيار دة زى السواق بيسوق الطائرة بس

مهندس الطيران علية الصيانة و العمرات للطيارة و هكذا




> طيب والمصاريف ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> والكتب ؟؟؟؟
> 
> وهل فى مصاريف بتتطلب تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟



الله اعلم معرفش اى حاجة عنها بصراحة



> وهل لما بتخرج مثلا بشتغل معندس فنى طيارات مثلا او فى صيانة الطيارات ولا كل قسم وله الشغل الخاص به؟؟؟


بتتخرج و بتاخد كورس اسمةbasic كان المفروض بيتاخد فى المعهد بس تقريبا اتلغى و بتبقى مهندس طيران مش فنى بتعمل صيانة للطراز اللى واخد رخصتة


----------



## karim24189 (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

جارى البحث عن معلومات اكتر عن المعهد 

شكرا لكم 

دعواتكم بالتوفيق

كريم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2009)

احسنت فى الاجابه مهندس ايمن


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس سامح


----------



## o_t_a_k_a (2 أغسطس 2009)

*خريج معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران*

بص يا باشا انا مصطفى لسه متخرج من معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران بامبابه مده الدراسه فى المعهد عباره عن خمس سنين بعد كده بتاخد شهاده التخرج والمعادله من جامعه القاهره مصارف المعهد لما انا دخلت كان ب 7 الالاف فى السنه دلوقتى المصاريف ب 10 الالاف وشويه فى السنه شامله كل حاجه الكتب وكل حاجه وجوه مبتدفعش اى حاجه تانى طول السنه . بص هى الحياه عموما فى المعهد مش حلوه مش زى كليات تجاره والكليات دى يعنى البنات غفر وتلاقى الدفعه 800 فيهم 10 ولا 20 بنت غير كده وسيله الترفيه الوحيده جوه المعهد هى ملعب الكوره بس يعنى بتروح تحضر محضراتك وتروح وخلاص و بالنسبه للدراسه معظم الدكاتره من هندسه القاهره وهتزاكر هتنجح مش هتزاكر مش هتنجح الكوسه موجوده اه بس مش اوى يعنى زى الكليات الخاصه التانيه والمعهد ده طبعا غير المعهد بتاع حاسبات وتكنولوجيا الفضاء لو فى اى اسئله تانى ده ايميلى عشان انا مش بدخل هنا كتير 
[email protected] 

وده رقمى 
0106969108


----------



## Eng.Faho0ody (31 أغسطس 2009)

طيب ياشباب ابغى اسألكم عن معهد هندسة وتكنلوجيا الطيران لاني حاب اكمل فيه للبكالوريوس علمآ بأني معاي دبلوم هندسة طيران هياكل ومحركات من الملكيه الاردنيه وحاليا اختبر في الرخصه وابغى التفاصيل عن المعهد كم يصير باقي لي سنه ادرس وكم تكاليفه والسكن والمعيشه وهل هي مــــــعترفه في الســــعوديه ام لآ


----------



## hanielgharbawy (9 سبتمبر 2009)

يا كريم
اسئلتك جميلة
المصاريف فى حدود 10000 جنيه مصرى
الكتب هتشتريها من المعهد
العميد بيدرس كهرباء
ودكتور الكيمياء مجنون
ممكن تطلع مهندس ميكانيكا طيارات او ملاح (لان فيه قسم ميكانيكا واتصالات)
انا مهندس كنت بدرس فيزياء فى المعهد
لو احتجت حاجه كلمنى على 0125675155


----------



## mody21000 (12 يونيو 2011)

انا دلوقتى فى 3 ثانوى و كنت جايب 85.5 ينفع ادخل المعهد لو فضلت نفس المجموع و طبعا انا علمى رياضة


----------



## ali weka (19 يوليو 2012)

لو حد عاوز يعرف اي معلومات تاني دا الميل بتاعي 
[email protected]


----------

